# What a difference a couple of weeks make



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I recently spent a couple of weeks in the Italian lakes. I took the Russell Route via Luxembourg, Metz, Epinal, Basel, then intended taking the Gottard Tunnel to Lugano.

However, when I got to the Gottard tunnel, it turns out they had opened the pass just a few days earlier so I went up over the top instead (2,100m, but an easy enough drive with only a handful of tight curves).

At the top it was simply glorious. The air temperature was up in the late 20's but there was still quite a bit of snow around, and the Gottard Lakes were still frozen.

It was one of the most magical places I have stayed (and free, obviously).

Spent a couple of weeks touring the Italian lakes, then took more or less the same route back, aiming for the Gottard pass for an overnight.

What a difference!! Cold, miserable, wet, most of the snow gone.

Still a magical place, but somehow not quite as nice!

Morph


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yikes somewhat of a contrast! 

Stunning in the sunshine though, what a place can't wait to get back there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Almost perfect re-positioning Mr Morph.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's called life

Some you win some you lose :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes It's a great drive over the Saint Gotthard pass in fine weather. We drove back over it in 2009. It's a slow climb but easy road up to the top isn't it  

Here's some pictures we took -brings back memories !

Steve


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Yes It's a great drive over the Saint Gotthard pass in fine weather. We drove back over it in 2009. It's a slow climb but easy road up to the top isn't it
> 
> Here's some pictures we took -brings back memories !
> 
> Steve


Ha! I have an identical shot from outside that cafe / rest area down towards Bellinzona, and isn't the cobbled surface of that stretch of the old road amazing, with its perfect line of red granite cobbles down the centre!

Morph


----------

